
Images Are Slowing Down the Web - karim79
https://blog.kraken.io/images-are-slowing-down-the-web-heres-the-fix/
======
karim79
We experimented with a SaaS product which deletes all of the images on the
Internet. That proved difficult, so we came up with
[https://kraken.io](https://kraken.io) instead.

------
2close4comfort
Long live Lynx!

~~~
LaSombra
Or w3m, links and elinks :-)

